#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Наблюдения о Випассане в Wat Chom Tong в журнале "Wild Yogi"

## Thaitali

"Месяц в келье. Дневник наблюдений" в журнале "Wild Yogi" о ретрите Випассаны в Wat Phrathat Si Chom Tong, Чианг Май
http://wildyogi.info/issue/olga-gris...ik-nablyudenii

----------

Ануруддха (01.02.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2017), Йен (01.02.2015), Пема Ванчук (02.02.2015)

----------

